# Sight Picture



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I beg the response of our finest shooters to the following request:

Would you be willing to post a still photograph of your sight picture, taken at eye level, set on a bright, two-inch target at ten meters, and with focus set as you see it when you release the pouch?

A catalog of this sort would be invaluable to me, and I suspect to a host of other members with aspirations toward such precision. Can we see what you see?

Thank You.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I beg the response of our finest shooters to the following request:
> 
> Would you be willing to post a still photograph of your sight picture, taken at eye level, set on a bright, two-inch target at ten meters, and with focus set as you see it when you release the pouch?
> 
> ...


i understand what youre saying. I can say for myself.. i never have a clean sighting because i switch from the target to fork tips once or twice before shooting. For me.. its like a 4th of a pizza pie... that image where the tip of the corner sits in the center or maybe a bit lower. So i pretty much set it up using a y and x axis kinda thing. If that makes sense.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is what i meant. And ttf i slowly pick up till targets in cup.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Pult. I get the alignment part, I've been a pistol shooter for 46 years. The reason I asked for photographs was mainly to determine focal plane. In pistol shooting the front sight appears in clear focus, and the target is a little blurry. I'm hoping shooters like Rayshot, Treefork, Volp, Bill, Nathan, and many others, might share their unique depth-of-field with us. In slingshooting my focus is on the target, when I move that focus to the fork tip I go full wonky.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

funny, i never think about eye focus when targeting. should be same distance from eye as a pistol. i must focus on the target and let the fork tip blur a little.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

See, me too Byudzai. Do you consider yourself an aimer?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I did this video some time ago....you can see what I see when I aim. 
I hope that it is what you were looking for otherwise....sorry!! Hahahah 

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Volp, yeah, I'm starting to think my aiming quandary is one of semantics rather than technique. :banghead:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yea corndawg i figured that. I guess i should somehow provemyself ???? and i know exactly what you mean now .. but can a camera really catch the eye focus?? Thats why i drew the pic. Also.. what do you mean by the pistol sighting.. ive only shot air rifles. Sorry. Maybe this is a topic somewhere else. Link me if anything.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I dunno Pult, I was just getting in my own way... Paralysis by analysis, ya know?

I got stuck on the idea that if your clear focus is on the target when you release then you can't be aiming, because that's what you do when you throw something at a target, and I've never considered that aiming. If your clear focus is on the fork tip when you release, with the center of the target aligned but slightly blurred, then that would be as a pistol's front sight, and you'd be aiming. SOOOO, I figured that's what all you really good shooters were doing, when in fact you shoot the same way I do. I try not to be stupid but sometimes it just oozes out... :blush:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I dunno Pult, I was just getting in my own way... Paralysis by analysis, ya know?
> 
> I got stuck on the idea that if your clear focus is on the target when you release then you can't be aiming, because that's what you do when you throw something at a target, and I've never considered that aiming. If your clear focus is on the fork tip when you release, with the center of the target aligned but slightly blurred, then that would be as a pistol's front sight, and you'd be aiming. SOOOO, I figured that's what all you really good shooters were doing, when in fact you shoot the same way I do. I try not to be stupid but sometimes it just oozes out... :blush:


 stupid oozes out of everyone.. i now see what it is you mean. Thats what i meant when i said my sight will go back and forth two or 3 times.. but if im shooting quick.. i look at the target.. then the fork tip and as my vision is adjusting to the target. I let go. .. ive shot air soft guns with thos kind of sights.. and with that.. i kinda shoot with both eyes open.. cant explain why.. but you may already know why.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Volp said:


> I did this video some time ago....you can see what I see when I aim.
> I hope that it is what you were looking for otherwise....sorry!! Hahahah
> 
> Volp


 thats an awesome video. How do you this.. with a friend?? Its like spiderman is taking pictures of peter parker this time ????


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The thang iz, Corndog ole buddy, each of my SSs has a different "zero"...I mean, a different sight picture, it would be pretty boring to take a picture of almost 20 SSs each with it's own sight picture...and even more boring to see the side of my face 20 dang times also.

I'd love to contribute but each slingshot I think shoots differently somehow, even with the same banding and roughly the same pouch. Maybe better put, I, Chuckster, shoot each differently and the slingshots are just innocent tools in my sometimes uncoordinated hands. Or maybe a bit of both?

And the range changes the sight picture drastically, a sight picture at 10m is a whole lot different than one at 15 or 20 meters. At 15 and 20 I can't even SEE the target, it's behind the fork tip. I have to set the target on the fork, then elevate it in a guesstimate and let fly. I use a reference spot on the catch box actually and put THAT on top of my fork so it's like a pumpkin sitting there, that helps but it's "fake shooting" in that, well, it's sort of cheating.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. My definition of aiming was skewed as it applies to slingshooting. I'm feeling much better now... 

I won't be offended if photos aren't posted. That was just me seeking an answer that really doesn't exist.

Thanks for the indulgence gentlemen.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

For me the aiming point(sight) is clear and the target is a bit less. But I shoot firearms too so that may be where it comes from. When I miss its my errant release not my aiming that fail me and I know the instant I let go the pouch if its a hit or a miss. My arthritis only lets me get so many controlled shots in a row then it all goes to hell. I am having more short practice sessions as opposed to a few long sessions.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I shoot airguns and was getting ok at 10m shooting with a match grade pistol. I to focused on the front sight, let the target blur and that has translated to sling shooting, for myself anyways.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------

